
Ask HN: How to convince my manager to go with Angular instead of React? - tata2020
Leaving actual reasoning of which is better aside, how do i convince my manager and management to use Angular?
======
davismwfl
The 2 best arguments to use are financial and speed to market. If the team is
already familiar with Angular than you have both arguments you can make. If
the team is already using React you have an uphill battle that honestly may be
the wrong choice.

There are technical and financial reasons for most frameworks. Frankly, I am
not a fan of either framework you are choosing between and if I was choosing
something new now I would probably heavily investigate Vue versus either of
those.

I am also not a fan of SPA's or heavy client side rendering either.
Personally, I prefer to see more server side rendering with additive client
side functionality. There are exceptions of course.

No matter what, I'd still be weighing all the options based on the team makeup
and product requirements, as picking any framework(s) or design before you
know the requirements is usually not a good idea.

------
webapppro
Why do you prefer Angular?

Here are some of the reasons I would give:

.) More choice for mobile development: Ionic & Nativescript. .) Easier to
integrate new developers, all Angular projects look the same. .) Project
backed by Google. .) Components closer to WebComponents framework, meaning
designers can work on them concurrently vis-a-vis ugly JSX locked in your JS.
.) No commercial risk from libraries such as MobX and other router libraries
dependent on a single amateur developer.

------
gabrielblack
[https://medium.com/unicorn-supplies/angular-vs-react-vs-
vue-...](https://medium.com/unicorn-supplies/angular-vs-react-vs-
vue-a-2017-comparison-c5c52d620176)

------
rajacombinator
If you have to ask, you’re probably not qualified to convince them...

------
qnsi
How does the rest of the team feel about either of them?

